
The Wolfe: Supercharge Your Laptop with an External GPU - jseliger
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thewolfe/the-wolfe-supercharge-your-laptop?clicked
======
benologist
You can just buy something just like this right now...
[http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-
core](http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-core)

